# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android شروحات :  تصفير عداد الكيرنل Triangle Away

## mohamed73

كيفية تصفير عداد الكيرنل اذا قمت بعمل روت او قمت بتركيب روم غير رسمي فأن عداد الكيرنل يقوم بالعد وهذا يفقد الضمان عليك ان تعلم ان الطريقة تحتاج الى روت *طريقة العمل*    تابع الفديو التالي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *الروبط*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
بواسطة Chainfire 1949 التقييم
50,000 - 100,000 مرات التحميل 
رمز QR
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
widget by الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

